
Google Prompt streamlines two-step verification with tap to approve - brodie
http://googleappsupdates.blogspot.com/2016/06/new-settings-for-2-step-verification.html
======
Linuturk
I'd like to have a security key and prompt enabled at the same time.

~~~
xbmcuser
That would make it a 3 factor instead of 2 factor authentication

